# Aussies please read this!



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

Well I guess if you've clicked on this - you're an Aussie! Hopefully!I'm from the UK but in May I'm moving to Sydney for 2 years and was hoping someone could explain the healthcare system there for me. My IBS is ok now and I don't take much meds for it but I was hoping you'd be able to talk me through the doctor hospital thing. Can foreigners sign up to a doctor? Do you pay for each visit or is there like a national health service like in the UK?Any help would be much appreciated!RachL x


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey Rach,Im an Aussie, im from Perth in WA. Why the move to sydney, sounds very exciting







We have medicare, but I think you need to be a citizen to get it. Medicare gives you a rebate on all health care services, but you have to pay full prices for medications.There is also a health care card for low income earners that you get from centrelink, but again you need to be a citizen (sorry if im spelling that wrong). A health care card can get you free health care services in some places and a discount on some medications.Are you a citizen of australia? If you are then you are eligable for some of these things, if not I think you may have to pay full price for everything. Maybe travellers insurance my be a good ideaPoo Pea


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

I reread that and it might be difficult to understandTry these websites:www.centrelink.gov.auwww.medicare.gov.au


----------

